# Tyrant's Legion



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello there all you Heretics =D

I've recently looked over Imperial Armour 9, and I've gotten an urge to make a Tyrant's Legion list.


I was wondering if anyone had any experience with these kinds of lists? Any advice for making the list, or any helpful tactics - or even stories of fighting against them.

So yeah, any help would be great. 

I'm not asking you to write a list for me, Just want to get a greater breath of knowledge about them. (however, if you /want/ to post your list, I won't complain n_n)

Thank you!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyrant's Legion are painfully poor rules-wise. They don't have any good HQ choices, really, with the poor man's Company Command Squad or a Sergeant with two wounds at double the points. Elites-wise, there's the Marauder squad who are passable, but Corpse Takers and Retaliators are bad. Legion Cohorts are just Tacticals who can't use Combat Tactics, can't Combat Squad, and don't get the free Multi-Melta. The Auxilia are good screening units, but the rest of the list doesn't support them, making them a bit useless really. Armsmen Cadres are pretty good, Imperial Guardsmen aren't a bad unit. Chimera is good because of the turret-mounted Autocannon, but again a lack of support makes it just 'good', not 'amazing'. Only Fast Attack worth taking are Hellhounds, which are good tanks but again, Tyrant's Legion doesn't really let them work too well. Heavy Support has a couple of good choices, i.e. the Battle Tank squadron, Maelstrom Fleet Detachment and the Heavy Ordnance Battery are good, most of the other stuff is poor to awful. 

The main problem with the list is an inability to get decent ranged anti-tank - you're using suicidal melta units or massed Autocannons and Multi-Lasers.

Full summary (not mine) can be found here.

Midnight


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

I wouldn't put too much stock into that review, iv used the tyrants legion to good success you just have to think of them as IG with power armor as elites. They play like Guard with some extra marine units kicking around.


----------

